# "Unfortunately Superuser has stopped" error msg whenever I use Rom Manager?



## black05x5 (Aug 7, 2011)

If I try to do a backup or flash anything using Rom Manger, 4 out of 5 times I get an error msg saying superuser has stopped then phone usually reboots. Any idea what would cause this and how I can fix it? I have been able to successfully flash in recovery.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

What about other apps that require root permissions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JoeProcopio (Jun 29, 2011)

i get that error a lot as well, but RM completes it's task...if it was set to make a backup...haven't tried anything else in RM like flashing, i always open CWM


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I get the same message all the time in rom manager but like it was already stated, it completes it's task with no problems.


----------



## black05x5 (Aug 7, 2011)

All other apps requiring root seem to be fine. Sometimes rom manager completes the task and sometimes it just reboots without doing it. Glad I'm not the only one experiencing this. This never happened to me on my Incredible or Thunderbolt so I was a little nervous.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, this is normal. Do you guys also hear like a loud click when rebooting into recovery from Rom Manager?


----------

